

Show HN: Python script to watch directory for changes and copy modified file - phragg
https://github.com/austinpickett/watch-directory

======
phragg
Hey all, I'm not super familiar with python but a friend of mine thought it
would be cool if he could have a program watch his directory for changes, and
save a copy of his file to an external drive.

Any code comments, suggestions, etc would be extremely helpful.

